# The fabulous BHM/FFA Creativity Thread...



## Obesus (Oct 14, 2005)

Now I know that pictures of bellies and such are very "big" around here...(very weak pun there)...but there is a whole world of creativity and positive work going on around our little comminity too. I think most of us know that RV is an actor as well as one of the the official cartoonist around here along with Geep! I do painting, sculpture, performance art, music and writing...I am sure there are more of us with creative hobbies or artistic careers...let us know what is going on. For example, my quest to find a couple more musicians of size to create the "World's Fattest Band" is an ongoing project which seems doomed. Musicians in San Francisco are chronically starved...but hope springs eternal...we will be doing a show at Balazo gallery later this year...around the solstice with Freedom Rock and maybe a few more stoner bands...maybe some of you out there would like to either come or even....golly gosh......participate...let's get them creative juices flowin' and swappin'! LOL (That's a Mark Twain expression!)


----------



## Jeannie (Oct 14, 2005)

You and your expressions!  

I don't have a musical bone in my body. My creativity is probably what you would call suburban.  Art projects for decorating around the house. I'm making fall wreaths this week and after seeing a half episode of "Martha", I'm dying to make some glitter pumpkins! _They are v.v. pretty. _

Sorry I can't offer up anything as cool as the World's Fattest Band! I'll be dreaming of it though!


----------



## TaciturnBadger (Oct 14, 2005)

..an extremely heavyset ukulele player and singer from Hawaii, but for the life of me I can't think of his name. Anybody remember?

--B.


----------



## Jes (Oct 14, 2005)

TaciturnBadger said:


> ..an extremely heavyset ukulele player and singer from Hawaii, but for the life of me I can't think of his name. Anybody remember?
> 
> --B.




were there tiny bubbles in his wine?

you don't mean Don Ho, do you?

speaking of Don Ho, I once climbed into a dumpster to retrieve a napkin and cocktail glass with his signature on them.

And that's not the only time I've dived into a dumpster, people.


----------



## missaf (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm a musician and writer and photographer, but all the other arts escape me


----------



## coyote wild (Oct 14, 2005)

im going to an art school in hopes of becoming a film director. right now, my strengths are editing. i can edit the shit out of anything. my friends and i have a bunch of crazy short films we made, and now im working on making one for my reel, to have to show to possible employers.

so yeah, im all into the film. and you'll only ever hear me be cocky about that. im pretty modest about everything else. probably because i suck at everything else.


----------



## Obesus (Oct 14, 2005)

Israel "IZ" Kamakawiwo'ole....beloved master of voice and uke...may his memory last to the end of the world...he was an absolutely pure soul and his voice reflected that...his albums are emotionally moving...amazing! He passed away a few years ago but his memory is still strong and not just in the Islands...


----------



## Obesus (Oct 14, 2005)

...as world's fattest band...and ironically, my ex-wife lived with them for awhile while she was still in Oregon...but it is time for a new force...a new phenomenon and SF is the place where it could happen...I just know it in my bones....and I know my bones are down in there somewhere! LOL


----------



## BeakerFA (Oct 14, 2005)

Paid for few. Cartooning and illustration (clearly), animation (TV commercials, in-state, not national), writing, stage directing, singing (after a fashion), songwriting, performing (some minor stage experience and some voiceover work for in-state TV commercials). I also play keyboard in a band. OTOH, I can't dance for crap and I'm a lackluster painter.. I'd probably have something resembling a career if I could tolerate the advertising world and the awful people who work in it. Fortunately, the commissions keep me afloat.


----------



## Obesus (Oct 14, 2005)

...and all assembled here...this certainly demonstrates a wonderful range of talent and ability...in my mind's eye, I am seeing a gallery, with music, films, theatre, drawings and cartoons and lovely sparkly pumpkins!! Wouldn't it be great to do a show with all of the talented folks here? I suppose in a way, this was a little conscious-ness raising exercise too...to show that we can be fat or fat admirers and have rich creative lives...something that gets lost a bit in the one-dimensionality of the Fat, FA and FFA world. It is wonderful that we can all come here to meet at Dimensions, but I do long for learning more about the folks here...this new board format is very good for that and I hope we continue to post about our creative lives and adventures into the future!


----------



## Charisa (Oct 15, 2005)

Well, there's me. I write, not as well as I'd like to. That's all I can do, really.

(Well, I can draw sheep really _excellently_, but that needs a different board ot be properly appreciated . WISH I could draw like Beaker or Paul Delacroix or Les Toil. And I can carry a tune, but not so's I'd call myself a singer.)


----------



## Obesus (Oct 16, 2005)

Two degrees in art later, I still have a hard time with sheep! LOL Your story/blog has a wonderful sense of rooted-ness in reality, which is usually a harder thing to do than create a fantasy world...I am enjoying it! 




Charisa said:


> Well, there's me. I write, not as well as I'd like to. That's all I can do, really.
> 
> (Well, I can draw sheep really _excellently_, but that needs a different board ot be properly appreciated . WISH I could draw like Beaker or Paul Delacroix or Les Toil. And I can carry a tune, but not so's I'd call myself a singer.)


----------



## missaf (Oct 16, 2005)

Obesus said:


> Two degrees in art later, I still have a hard time with sheep! LOL Your story/blog has a wonderful sense of rooted-ness in reality, which is usually a harder thing to do than create a fantasy world...I am enjoying it!



I've been dying for a portrait of my hero, a civil war general who spoke 11 languages, taught rhetoric, and looked pretty damn fine on a white hourse, to be painted for my wall. I picture the man in my head whenever someone mentions his name, in whole or in part or when I read his books. I've been to his home and seen where he lived and walked and talked and taught, and... 

Anyway! I've wanted a portrait of him painted, on his last parade ride in full uniform. I have a photo of it, but I want it in living color. I've asked my mom, a muralist, to do it for me, but she can't, will not, and hates to paint horses! 

I figure some day I'll get it done


----------



## Charisa (Oct 16, 2005)

Obesus said:


> Two degrees in art later, I still have a hard time with sheep!



What can I say, it's a gift  Can't draw people worth a damn, though!



Obesus said:


> Your story/blog has a wonderful sense of rooted-ness in reality, which is usually a harder thing to do than create a fantasy world...I am enjoying it!



(Blushes). Thank you very much!


----------



## SnapDragon (Oct 17, 2005)

I'm writing a novel.

-SnapDragon.


----------



## Zoe (Oct 17, 2005)

I love to sing, dance and write, mostly poems...  I'll never be a singer, dancer or poet, but expressing myself in these ways makes the life more interesting - though some of my neighbors might disagree.


----------



## Obesus (Oct 17, 2005)

It is delightful to hear that you both have creative sides....this is really turning into a fascinating look at how talented and varied our little community really is....novels and singing and dancing and all manner of wonderful things! Huzzah....perhaps one day we will have a bit of an electronic parlour and a nice fire of electrons and have an evening's salon with sharing of excerpts! Or something like that! Oh...they call that the chat room! LOL


----------



## Obesus (Oct 29, 2005)

...was just a whizbang...the magickal sound theatre of "Scarab" (me and my ex-wife Suzi) had a great time and got lots of compliments.....I think we will have some photos coming up next week  ...I know the guy from the "San Francisco Secret Art" website was there taking photos, which is very cool...that gets folks a lot more shows! We are back on the way again! This happens about every 15 years in my art career! LOL Fat creativity wins again! I anyone else doing anything creative for Holloween? Eh? :eat1: :eat1:


----------



## missaf (Oct 29, 2005)

I painted my son's wooden shield and sword to match his purchased knight costume. I'm not much of a painter...

As I was opening the blue paint, an air bubble popped in the jar, and I dropped it... right onto my mom's freshly painted mural portrait she had been painting in her dining room. Blue paint all over the linoleum, the portrait, the walls, the ceiling...

I've never mopped or sponged so fast in my life!

It turns out, my mom spilled green paint on it later in the week, so I don't feel bad.


----------



## AZ_Wolf (Oct 29, 2005)

I have a BA degree in creative writing. I've published some satire, and also a few technical articles. I also have had a habit for years of drawing a portrait of someone I'm dating if it looks like it might be serious, to help let her know at least I am.  

I've also pencil-sketched nature scenes, wolves, medieval/SF&F shots...but wanted to be able to put my full imagination on paper. So, I currently want to learn how to oil paint. I have all the supplies except an easel....I signed up to take lessons once when I still lived in Philly, but the teacher was, literally, a "set your canvas up here. Here's your model. Paint." kind of person. Woo. Very helpful. Glad I'm paying you for this.  So....I'm still hoping to be able to learn the basics of oil paint so I'll have a clue how to go about setting my mind's eye to canvas.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 30, 2005)

Tim:

You mentioned IZ's great heart and voice and uke skills. He also knew how to choose a song and had a great band. When I think of people that could do it all, I always remember him.

If anyone out there is curious about IZ, get yourself the "Facing Future" CD and you'll see why he was the most beloved artist in Hawaii and Facing Future (a Hawaiian album!!!) went platinum. His version of "What A Wonderful World" is still the #1 song ever on Billboards's World Music chart.

It's hard to imagine that you won't love IZ's CD's. If you don't and are a FFA, at least you'll have a nice picture of a 600+ pound Hawaiian guy.


Chuck


----------



## fatlane (Oct 30, 2005)

I play a MEAN kazoo.


----------



## Obesus (Oct 30, 2005)

He just had a wonderful gift and you can feel his emotions so strongly and clearly...not many musicians anywhere have that gift!



Chuck said:


> Tim:
> 
> You mentioned IZ's great heart and voice and uke skills. He also knew how to choose a song and had a great band. When I think of people that could do it all, I always remember him.
> 
> ...


----------



## Obesus (Oct 30, 2005)

Oh wow...since I love to put stuff like banjo and honky-tonk piano on my gothy type songs, would you like to do a guest spot!??? LOL...the kazoo is the preferred instrument of all "Doktors for Bob/Bonzo Dog Band" type bands, everywhere; am I wrong? Tres Hip and in the words of Viv Stanshall, very "Plantismal!"   



fatlane said:


> I play a MEAN kazoo.


----------



## missaf (Oct 31, 2005)

I guess I could break out my jew's harp, lol.


----------



## Obesus (Oct 31, 2005)

So far, we have:
Shortwave Radio
78 Record Player
The Mighty Casio Wk-1600 Keyboard (covers all drum and bass duties along with 200 wild and wacky sounds!)
A Microphone with soulful Gothic Chanteuse
A Kazoo
Jaw-harp
A Banjo-playin' gal!
....desperately need a tuba player!

Alrighty then, we are almost ready for the WORLD!!! 
Rehearsals for the Dimensions' BHM/FFA Board "Virtual Tuba and Sitting Band" will be held....errrrr.....ahhhh......ohhhhh.....well, we'll have 'em in my bedroom...sure...that's the ticket...I am sure the landlady won't mind a bit! ROFL (oh, it would be "marching" band, but not only do I need to plug into an electric socket somewhere, but I am just a tad podgy to be marching around with an 80 pound keyboard!! LOL  



missaf said:


> I guess I could break out my jew's harp, lol.


----------



## Geepy (Nov 1, 2005)

During the hey day of small press publishing, I did a lot of fat-positive cartooning(see my Yahoo group HIGHSCALE) but I haven't drawn much lately. I like to try different stuff- published a horror/scifi movie magazine, made a bunch of films & videos, hosted a couple web sites, created a several podcasts, and even did a few photo comix(posted here on this board!). Right now I am playing around with the idea of doing a fat-positive audio drama podcast(on demand MP3 web radio). Most people think I'm crazy for doing an audio show about such a visual medium, but to me that's like saying writing fat-positive fiction is dumb. Well told stories are always good no matter what the medium, and the audioplay is a powerful artform that has been neglected for far too long. Any others out there interested in this?


----------



## Fat Ol' Maestro (Nov 1, 2005)

Obesus said:


> ...desperately need a tuba player!



Come now, Timmer, did you not know that in my many guises as a musician (the best-and-most-consistently-paying gig being an organist), I am also a low brass player? Tuba, trombone? Yes, indeed. So the band is complete.

I have read with great interest the Creativity Thread here, and was just too busy this week to post my own abilities. Organ, yes. Improvisation, indeed (just played two shows of Chaney's "Phantom"). Composer/arranger, with the most recent and bizarre assignment of doing contract work for a former job: creating podcasts, writing some original stuff for their slideshow software, beta-testing some Web radio software.

And, of course, a number of WG writings, all under some other names.


----------



## missaf (Nov 1, 2005)

I really really tried to play trombone and tuba. It vibrated my face so bad it hurt/tickled if you know what I mean. I play trumpet, piano, french horn, oboe, etc... but low brass was too tickling!


----------



## Fat Ol' Maestro (Nov 3, 2005)

missaf said:


> I really really tried to play trombone and tuba. It vibrated my face so bad it hurt/tickled if you know what I mean. I play trumpet, piano, french horn, oboe, etc... but low brass was too tickling!



Missa, it does cause lots of vibration. The way I see it, tuba playing is excellent for developing breath control, lips and tongue. Doesn't do much for the brain, though...I usually feel the brain still vibrating after a long rehearsal (or perhaps it's some of the music)


----------



## lady of the dark (Nov 3, 2005)

those two are pictures from paintings I did recently... I think fat women are much more fun to paint then skinny ones  Tell me what you think! 

View attachment DSCF0001.JPG


View attachment DSCF0004.JPG


----------



## Obesus (Nov 4, 2005)

...and beauuuuuu-tiful shapes! The figures float and pose in ways that belie their size, which is something a lot of folks might not "get"....some fat folk are very very light on their feet and fast walkers....experiences at odds with popular perception....I like the spirit and energy of the images...they convey a ballet world/circus performer ambience that is very nice. I can see these paintings in beautiful antique gold-leaf frames.....groovy!  


lady of the dark said:


> those two are pictures from paintings I did recently... I think fat women are much more fun to paint then skinny ones  Tell me what you think!


----------



## Obesus (Nov 4, 2005)

I did not know the specifics of your musical abilities....yes....the band is perked and ready to go....errrr.....now we just need to have the road-crew get you safe and sound into the wild FFA-less wastelands of Frisco! LOL
Chaney's "Phantom of the Opera"....wow....I am in no small awe...that must have been a wonderful experience! I could only dream, but I am basically a guitar player who has transferred to keyboards and I still think in string terms. I have a student cello and I used to play viola....so we are quite the musical force to contend with!  
PS...I didn't know about the stories either....a man of mystery! LOL:bow: 




Fat Ol' Maestro said:


> Come now, Timmer, did you not know that in my many guises as a musician (the best-and-most-consistently-paying gig being an organist), I am also a low brass player? Tuba, trombone? Yes, indeed. So the band is complete.
> 
> I have read with great interest the Creativity Thread here, and was just too busy this week to post my own abilities. Organ, yes. Improvisation, indeed (just played two shows of Chaney's "Phantom"). Composer/arranger, with the most recent and bizarre assignment of doing contract work for a former job: creating podcasts, writing some original stuff for their slideshow software, beta-testing some Web radio software.
> 
> And, of course, a number of WG writings, all under some other names.


----------



## Obesus (Nov 4, 2005)

That is kind of what I do with my Performance Art...creating stories that pull folks in to places that they might never have thought of...I got the idea while working with Fluxus artist, Willem de Ridder...whose shtick is to host stories from ordinary folks on the Dutch National Radio...his show is a huge hit because most people can spin a good yarn if given the opportunity!
I am impressed with the range and creativity of your endeavours...someday wouldn't it be lovely to have a "Fat" show in a real gallery, collecting the work of artists from all over the Dimensions universe! Wild!  
PS I am interested in your Horror.Sci-Fi magazine...that is one of my special interest areas!




Geepy said:


> During the hey day of small press publishing, I did a lot of fat-positive cartooning(see my Yahoo group HIGHSCALE) but I haven't drawn much lately. I like to try different stuff- published a horror/scifi movie magazine, made a bunch of films & videos, hosted a couple web sites, created a several podcasts, and even did a few photo comix(posted here on this board!). Right now I am playing around with the idea of doing a fat-positive audio drama podcast(on demand MP3 web radio). Most people think I'm crazy for doing an audio show about such a visual medium, but to me that's like saying writing fat-positive fiction is dumb. Well told stories are always good no matter what the medium, and the audioplay is a powerful artform that has been neglected for far too long. Any others out there interested in this?


----------



## lady of the dark (Nov 4, 2005)

Obesus said:


> ...and beauuuuuu-tiful shapes! The figures float and pose in ways that belie their size, which is something a lot of folks might not "get"....some fat folk are very very light on their feet and fast walkers....experiences at odds with popular perception....I like the spirit and energy of the images...they convey a ballet world/circus performer ambience that is very nice. I can see these paintings in beautiful antique gold-leaf frames.....groovy!




Wow Thank you


----------



## Obesus (Nov 18, 2005)

My dream of the fattest band in Frisco is going to happen....by default...I am going to work with fellow BHM Kenne on his Freedom Rock project, which is the stoner version of the old Dead Girl band, without Suzi...it is sooooo Frisco! The advantage is that I will have to buy a cute little Fender Squier with orange sunburst...because all I have now is the Washburn acoustic electric...huzzah and frammuses...rock on!! Anybody know how to play drums at all? LOL:shocked: I AM the Burl Ives of Stoner Rock! ROFL


----------



## missaf (Nov 18, 2005)

I can play Congas and timpani, but don't ask me to coordinate my limbs to play a trap set, rofl.


----------



## bigwideland (Nov 18, 2005)

As I have said I am into Bonsai, LandScape and Lego.

So a few Bonsai and Painting Pics, 

View attachment image0003.jpg


View attachment image0004.jpg


View attachment image0001.jpg


View attachment image0001-1.jpg


----------



## Obesus (Nov 19, 2005)

That wild and crazy beatnik style, man, that is, like dark green man, solid! Heeeeyy! LOL Sounds great though! Lennon studios Sundays..2:00PM (except this Sunday)...we will expect you there! Rock on! (ohhh, alright, I am just frammusing, but wouldn't it just be so much fun!  )
By the way, I suddenly realized why the tuba is so arousing for women who love fat men..."Tubby the Tuba" must have been the first love for many a young FFA!!!  
PS...I am dropping the smaller Squier and getting THE FAT STRAT!!! It actually exists...sage green too!!! Woo-hooooooo! :smitten: 



missaf said:


> I can play Congas and timpani, but don't ask me to coordinate my limbs to play a trap set, rofl.


----------



## Obesus (Nov 19, 2005)

The painting and bonsai are both very beautiful! I am so glad we started this thread, because we are getting an extraordinary range of creativity and your talent here is impressive..keep sharing!  I am sure everyone is enjoying them!




bigwideland said:


> As I have said I am into Bonsai, LandScape and Lego.
> 
> So a few Bonsai and Painting Pics,


----------



## Jeannie (Dec 2, 2005)

No one could ever accuse you of being ordinary Obe!


----------



## Jeannie (Dec 26, 2005)

Obesus said:


> ....it's almost 2006....and time for a bit of musica! I just registered the band name on Bandname.com...."Sons of the Widow"...the first name of Kristine Ambrosia's band back in the olden days of the 80's...I'm concentrating on keyboard and looking for bass and drums..I am dubious about the whole guitar thing at this point...ooooh...I am on a fury here...must hit Casio WK-1600 on that Drawbar Organ setting...of course, the Scarab thing will happen...of course...but we do need to RAWK too!



That's an impressive machine you've got there Obe. I bet you can even get Tuba sounds out of that thing! You know to be considered a full-fledged Dimensions BHM you must be able to play the Tuba, or be able to make sounds resembling a Tuba, by whatever means you have available.  

I must tell you I'm torn as to whether or not I like that photo. I'm sure the obvious reason I don't like that photo is because it hides your incredibly cute face and perky bald head. That is just bad, bad, bad!

On the other hand, (no pun intended), your hands are adorable! What could be better than fat, freckled fingers? :smitten: Nothing! I just love seeing your hands!

So maybe you'll give me a gift for the New Year and have Suzi snap a pic of you with your rosie-red cheeks and sweet smile showing? You can still make some sparks fly from your fat fingertips on the Casio while giving me a Partridge Family style pose, can't ya?  I know you're into looking all dark and mysterious during your gigs but maybe just once, for me, you'll pull that hood off and show me your pearly whites! :shocked: 







I hope your Santa gig went well today and you didn't have any of *this *happening!!!...

http://www.southflorida.com/events/sfl-scaredsanta,0,2245506.photogallery?index=2


----------



## Jeannie (Dec 26, 2005)

Break The Ice
(John DuCann)

Everything You Say,Evil Woman You.
Taking All You Can,Everything You Do.
Guess I'm The One,Yes I'm The One. 

Tread A Dirty Road,Close Away The Day.
Careful Now,You Look.Look The Other Way.
Guess I'm The One,Yes I'm The One.
'Cos I'm The One,,Yes I'm The One. 

You Can't Stop,Oh,The Way You Feel.
Can You Know?Can You Understand?
When I See You Trying To Be So Nice,
Coming Closer Now,Breaking The Ice. 

Come Along With Me,Time For You To Pay.
In The Heat Of Night I Will Show The Way.
Guess I'm The One,Yes I'm The One. 

In The Cold Of Day You Will Never Find
The Amorbid Sensor Hidden In My Mind.
Guess I'm The One,Yes I'm The One.
'Cos I'm The One,Yes I'm The One. 

You Can't Stop,Oh,The Way I Feel.
Can You Know?Can You Understand?
For When I see You Trying To Be So Nice,
Coming Closer Now,Breaking The Ice. 

Everything You Say,Evil Woman You.
Taking All You Can,Everything You Do.
Guess I'm The One,Yes I'm The One. 

Tread A Dirty Road,Close Away The Day.
Careful Now,You Look.Look The Other Way.
Guess I'm The One,Yes I'm The One.
'Cos I'm The One,Yes I'm The One.
Yes I'm The One,Yes I'm The One.

I'm going to hold you to that promise! Thank you for the new pics!! 

I love the story from today. How sweet and loving you are with the kids! :bow:


----------



## Jeannie (Dec 26, 2005)

Obesus said:


> Wowzers....for a moment here, the ol' Obie is speechless! :smitten:
> Ohmigosh...there is that weird connecty thing again...I am listening to DuCann's "She's my Woman" as we post! Wowzers! Jeannie got the magick!



She's My Woman
(John DuCann)

I Tried All Night To Get It Right
But It's So Hot, She Was So Uptight.
It Can't Be Something I Could Have Said,
But It's So Hard To Get It Through Her Head. 

But Then She, Oh She,She Is My Woman.
But Then She, Oh She,She Is My Woman. 

Just The Other Morning She Was Feeling Fine,
So I Put On Something She Wouldn't Mind.
She Pretended That She Didn't See,
It's All A Game That's Scary For Me. 

But Then She, Oh She, She Is My Woman.
But Then She, Oh She, She Is My Woman.
(And There Ain't Nothing I Can Do About It) 

She Gets Me Alone When She Says She Feels High,
But It's Scary For Me, She's A Real Born Liar.
She Does Something She Can't Control,
But I Can Do So Much To Let Her Know. 

No, No, No, No. 

Then She, Oh She,She Is My Woman, My Woman.
Then She, Oh She,She Is My Woman, My Woman.
Then She, Oh She,She Is My Woman, My Woman.
Then She, Oh She,She Is My Woman, My Woman.
Then She, Oh She,She Is My Woman, My Woman.
My Woman, My Woman, My Woman, My Woman.

Yeah baby...


----------



## Jeannie (Dec 26, 2005)

Obesus said:


> ....or is getting a touch warm in here?  :smitten: It is a good thing that I switched over to the cool Ska sounds of Bad Manners....and "Samson and Delialah"....(You can't cut me hair 'cause I haven't any there!) Hmmmm...this could go on awhile! :kiss2: big ol' hugs to Jeannie over dere in that place she is! (This is really going to wind up in the second issue of *the Bunion*, I can just tell!    )



Isn't that due out any day now? The first issue was truly inspired!

Ok then, enough dancing for tonight. My bottle beckons me.


----------



## Jeannie (Dec 26, 2005)

Obesus said:


> I knew you had that magickal thing....ooooh....I am like putty, as they say! :smitten: Big hug goodnight there, Christmas Jeannie!



Goodnight!! :kiss2:


----------



## Mercedes (Dec 26, 2005)

I have studied the piano for eight years...
I adore playing romantic slow music with a heavy beat... 
What I lack is the accompanying dancer though... 
:wubu:


----------



## bigcutiekaroline (Jan 5, 2006)

You will all be relieved to know I will not force you to listen to me sing or play an instrument....lol...trust me.......BUT...I am killer with a sewing machine.......so I am up for being the wardrobe mistress!!!


----------



## Obesus (Jan 5, 2006)

*Bittersweet Symphony*
The Verve

'Cause it's a bittersweet symphony, this life
Try to make ends meet
Your a slave to money then you die
I'll take you down the only road I've ever been down
You know the one that takes you
to the places where all the things meet yeah

No change,
I can't change I can't change, I can't change
But I'm here in my mould, I am here in my mould
But I'm a million different people from one day to the next
I can't change my mould
No, no, no, no, no

Well I never pray
But tonight I'm on my knees yeah
I need to hear some sounds 
that recognize the pain in me, yeah
I let the melody shine, let it cleanse my mind,
I feel free now
But the airways are clean
and there's nobody singing to me now

No change,
I can't change I can't change, I can't change
But I'm here in my mould, I am here in my mould
And I'm a million different people from one day to the next
I can't change my mould
No, no, no, no, no
I can't change I can't change

'Cause it's a bittersweet symphony, this life
Try to make ends meet
Try to find some money, then you die
I'll take you down the only road I've ever been down
You know the one that takes you
to the places where all the things meet yeah

You know I can't change, I can't change
I can't change, I can't change
But I'm here in my mould, I am here in my mould
And I'm a million different people from one day to the next
I can't change my mould
No, no, no, no, no
I can't change my mould
no, no, no, no, no,
I can't change

I'll take you down the only road I've ever been down
I'll take you down the only road I've ever been down
(It justs sex and violence melody and silence)
(Been down)
(Ever been down)
That you've ever been down
That you've ever been down




Jeannie said:


> Goodnight!! :kiss2:


----------



## fatlane (Jan 6, 2006)

There are stranger things than are dreamt of in your philosophy, Horatio.


----------



## Obesus (Jan 7, 2006)

....Berner Street, Sunday, September 30, 1888...

http://www.costumerebellion.org/sow.html



fatlane said:


> There are stranger things than are dreamt of in your philosophy, Horatio.


----------



## TaciturnBadger (Jan 7, 2006)

Obesus said:


> So far, we have:
> Shortwave Radio
> 78 Record Player
> The Mighty Casio Wk-1600 Keyboard (covers all drum and bass duties along with 200 wild and wacky sounds!)
> ...




While I'm no IZ, I can play a decent baritone uke! 

--B.


----------



## fatlane (Jan 7, 2006)

Wow. Them SOW samples are pretty cool. Too bad they're not full 2-hour shows...


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 7, 2006)

Can I express my creativity by writing a novel with an overweight character, who saves the world?

...


By playing Ska music?


----------



## Obesus (Jan 8, 2006)

Da Woild! Errrr..I mean, go forth and have your character save the world and save it with Ska Music!??? YES! The answer is yes...although that will be no mean trick, since only Mr. Skankin' Mustard is allowed to save the World! But, go forth, word-processor in hand!



Sasquatch! said:


> Can I express my creativity by writing a novel with an overweight character, who saves the world? By playing Ska music?


----------



## Obesus (Jan 8, 2006)

For we must have sequined and bejeweled costumes to perform in, eh? Or maybe perhaps something akin to what those wacky Decemberists are always wearing! Aha!



bigcutiekaroline said:


> You will all be relieved to know I will not force you to listen to me sing or play an instrument....lol...trust me.......BUT...I am killer with a sewing machine.......so I am up for being the wardrobe mistress!!!


----------



## Obesus (Jan 8, 2006)

Of a deep, heavy drawbar organ to accompany....that would just add melodic depth and that BHM oomph, as we say out here....just short of that wild tuba music we keep going on about!  



Mercedes said:


> I have studied the piano for eight years...
> I adore playing romantic slow music with a heavy beat...
> What I lack is the accompanying dancer though...
> :wubu:


----------



## Obesus (Jan 8, 2006)

Tune up and lean into that microphone...we need them melodic tones! 




TaciturnBadger said:


> While I'm no IZ, I can play a decent baritone uke!
> 
> --B.


----------



## Obesus (Jan 8, 2006)

...up to 48 track "Whitechapel Blossoms"...most of the parts have orchestration going on....yikes! The SOW thing will just be recorded live at Lennon Studios when I can get Mr. Kenne and Mr. William over there in one piece! Nuthin' like a good Irish showband, eh?



fatlane said:


> Wow. Them SOW samples are pretty cool. Too bad they're not full 2-hour shows...


----------



## fatlane (Jan 8, 2006)

Man, when the prodigal returns, he returns prodigiously.


----------



## ataraxia (Jan 8, 2006)

I randomly thought I'd make something and post it here.

Made with this nice free program, which anyone can use. 

View attachment ice_demon.jpg


----------



## fatlane (Jan 8, 2006)

It's a fractal, but nowhere near as erotic as I've seen 'em.


----------



## Obesus (Feb 10, 2006)

Working with Eden Black on the Sons of the Widow Industrial Metal project...she is singing while I twang and bleep...and Scarab is in the studio working on some pieces for a new ambient album of CREEPY music! Muahahah!
It feels good to be on the creative thread again...creating creativity! Everyone share what you are up to, if ya' please! :bow: 

http://www.costumerebellion.org/scarab.html


----------



## Obesus (Aug 3, 2006)

....from the fortress of mystical solitude out in the hills o' Frisco...comes the Reverend Elder Mech with some good news....we have decided to bring back our very popular musical psychedelic-goth ensemble "Dead Girl" to the Frisco music scene and I am imagining that the whole Freedom Rock Army, Sons of the Widow, Athanor Trance Control, Scarab Sound Theatre and Half Skull, Mostly Brain experiences will be frammusing around...although my quest to form the fattest band in Frisco has reached the doom point....just ain't gonna' happen...sigh! So, Lord Kenne, Giselle in the Dell and the Holy Reverend DJ Elder Mech are bustin' a move!


----------



## Obesus (Aug 19, 2006)

1.) "Dead Girl" is back with Suzi, Amay, Kenne and William...me on the mighty Casio WK-1600

2.) I am officially in "Freedom Rock Army" with Kenne, William and the zillion other guitarists that drift in an out...I am playing acoustic electric and Fender '51 Squier copy...

3.) Max is perhaps interested in working with me on my more ambient spoken word "Half-skull Mostly Brain" project...sooner or later we will hit critical mass!

4.) Suzi and I are still doing the "Scarab" found sound project...with all antique equipment...this is actually one of my favorites!

5.) Sons of the Widow and ATC would involve Ricky and a few other hard to talk into it folks...but critical mass...I am doing virtual synths and loop-DJ on these

So, the big question....anyone know *any * good drummers in Frisco?!


----------



## fatlane (Aug 19, 2006)

Aynsley Dunbar?


----------



## Obesus (Aug 20, 2006)

He is one of those guys that everyone scratches their heads for a second and then says "didn't he overdose in '74 or something?" ????? 
I am thinking a younger personnage...perhaps even a personnage of size...a new BUDDY MILES! Aieee! I think that my brain just exploded...maybe it was the Gunghaggisfatchoy!  




fatlane said:


> Aynsley Dunbar?


----------



## lemmink (Aug 21, 2006)

I write a little, mainly scifi and romance. I also write a silly little comic which is kind of on hiatus at the moment. I play guitar quite badly too. 

My bf is an artist, I'm not terribly good at that drawing stuff.


----------



## Obesus (Aug 22, 2006)

Really takes a bit of craziness anyway! A lot of us just don't have the choice...it is just a force of nature in our lives and I think that I am just now coming out of the myth of the suffering artist in my 50's...now it is all about creating bright spots that weren't there before and really figuring out who the heck I am...and it is always a good thing....someday you will find your bravery and send you work off to someone and it may not be accepted at first, but it is all about just keeping on with your pleasure with doing it. One of my teachers at art school told me that it is really about just not giving up, because about 95% of artists eventually just quit....it is the 5% who don't that leave us the wonderful works that make life better! :bow: 



Gabriela B. said:


> I think creativity is my right horse, I love anything that has to do with it.
> 
> I write a lot of short stories (mostly in german) and poems as well as novels (no on has been published it, since I'm not brave enough to send it somewhere).
> I draw a lot of portraits with charcoal and pencil. I'm working on my first oil painting now.
> ...


----------



## Obesus (Aug 22, 2006)

That is a lot of fun....you might like the Mondo Bizarro folks...
http://p103.ezboard.com/bmondobizarro
I liked the sci-fi particularly and the comic! I'll figure out the Romance thing later!  Playing guitar badly is always a good thing to remind us that even a bit of shaky creativity is a good thing...I have been playing with a couple of pretty technically shaky players for years and sometimes they just come up with the most amazing sounds and noises just because they never did the technical thing. You would be surprised and we bank on that during performances...!  




lemmink said:


> I write a little, mainly scifi and romance. I also write a silly little comic which is kind of on hiatus at the moment. I play guitar quite badly too.
> 
> My bf is an artist, I'm not terribly good at that drawing stuff.


----------

